# SuperWen's Pico Tank 162 ml



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

...wait a minute...it's inside another tank?


----------



## Jerrayy (Mar 16, 2011)

how hard was it to plant all of that?!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

very original! Now you just need to scale it up...put a rimless 5 gallon in a 125 :hihi:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Ben. said:


> ...wait a minute...it's inside another tank?


it is.. its easier to maintenance, no extra filter, lamps, waterchange, fert, etc.



Jerrayy said:


> how hard was it to plant all of that?!


just need tiny tweezer and patience 



BlueJack said:


> very original! Now you just need to scale it up...put a rimless 5 gallon in a 125 :hihi:


hahahaha


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

lol.. u even setup an aquarium for your fishes. roud:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

doncityz said:


> lol.. u even setup an aquarium for your fishes. roud:


wahahahaha... well said


----------



## Sank999 (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW...very nice....

keep it up..


----------



## Sank999 (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW...very nice....

keep it up..


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks sweet. Love all your tanks. You have crazy good style SuperWen.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Danno79 said:


> Looks sweet. Love all your tanks. You have crazy good style SuperWen.


many thanks bro... I appreciate it roud:


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Fts! Fts! Fts!


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

Man you are really crafty.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Love your tanks SuperWen. Good laughs too... Amano attack, hah


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

What kind of fish is the tetra looking thing with just a blue stripe?


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like gold tetra's to me.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

shoteh said:


> Fts! Fts! Fts!


not many changes since initial, because those mosses are pretty slow grower. But hairgrass runner growing crazy.. its gonna be hard homework to prune it 



Wolfgang said:


> Man you are really crafty.


thanks bro 



mordalphus said:


> Love your tanks SuperWen. Good laughs too... Amano attack, hah


hahaaha 



Ben. said:


> What kind of fish is the tetra looking thing with just a blue stripe?


Hemmigramus rodweyi a.k.a golden tetra



shoteh said:


> Looks like gold tetra's to me.


thanks for answering bro


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

20 days,
white sand turns to ugly color LOL


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a thought....I think it would be really cool if you incorporated an ecosphere into an aquascape.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just ran into this thread.. nice tank as always. I was going to mention keeping the sand clean will be a pain but you seem to have run into that situation already bro.

I like how you use a giant Otocat to keep the walls in your place clean. Now if it cleans the floor then I need to buy one too and replace my vacuum!!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

latest condition:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

why they no cleaning it? 

JK, it looks incredible, nice job


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

good i like it ....


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

that's really cool!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Your tank just blows my mind. Amazing. I like BlueJack's idea too.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Just a thought....I think it would be really cool if you incorporated an ecosphere into an aquascape.





mcqueenesq said:


> Your tank just blows my mind. Amazing. I like BlueJack's idea too.


thanks bro...
good idea, but where can I get those things?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> thanks bro...
> good idea, but where can I get those things?


Check amazon, they have everything. I like the idea because it a saltwater ecosphere in a freshwater tank.


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Very cool and original haha!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It does look nice and just a Q-Tip needed to do tank maintenance, the really tight macro makes the Fissidens look like a whole different plant almost like a stand alone stem.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This is one of my all time favorite "tanks" on the forum. The pico within the aquarium having amano shrimp clean it is awesome. 

-Andrew


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

Love this tiny tank in a tank!

...I think its a green rasbora?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

MitchellLawson said:


> Very cool and original haha!





150EH said:


> It does look nice and just a Q-Tip needed to do tank maintenance, the really tight macro makes the Fissidens look like a whole different plant almost like a stand alone stem.





A Hill said:


> This is one of my all time favorite "tanks" on the forum. The pico within the aquarium having amano shrimp clean it is awesome.
> 
> -Andrew


thanks bro 



sublimescorpio said:


> Love this tiny tank in a tank!
> 
> ...I think its a green rasbora?


no.. that is golden tetra (Hemmigramus rodweyi)


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Crazy awsome job man, I love all of your builds!


----------

